# Latex Chain



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

I made some chain for a display using pipe cleaners and latex that came out pretty cool.So I made a page on how it did it with some hooks and loops. It was easy and could add a nice hell raisers look to a room. Check it out

http://www.born2haunt.com/B2HCHAIN01.html

Frank
B2H


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Another nice project Frank. Good to see you around here. It's been a while. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this more expensive than plastic chain?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a great idea, especially being able to create customized hooks and spikes. Thanks for sharing the how2, Frank


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice job Frank, as always.


----------



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Guys
Yea I haven't been able to do as much as I would like. I had the whole basement all to my self for a few years. Then I had to build two bedrooms for my sons down there. So now I work on the washing machine.lol Its sad but I just finished building a whole shop into the wash room and maybe this year I'll get going again.

*Is this more expensive than plastic chain?*
I used very little latex and pipe cleaner are cheap so it should be a lot cheaper then plastic chain. And because i paint the latex on there is no wasted latex.

* customized hooks and spikes*
I wanted to do more than chain to show the stuff you can do with this. I was think of making a low voltage light fixture using 1/2 pvc as the base with all types of latex & pipe cleaner or wire things hanging from it. I'll post it when I start it.

Thanks Guys
Frank


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow thats a very creative way to make chains. I have never messed with latex but that seems easy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have you tried dipping the chain?


----------



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Sickie Ickie
I haven't try it yet, but I think I'll give it a shot to see how it works. I'll let you know how it goes.
Frank
B2h


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool. Keep us updated!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow! That's a very creative idea.... I must try it....
I also like your spiders!! great job!


----------

